# Did Ron Parker leave Sirius 7



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I was listening to Sirius 70's channel the other day and didn't hear Ron Parker did he get let go or is he on another channel?Also is Rick Stacey still at xm haven't heard him on the 80's i liked him he was good.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ron Parker is gone He has been replaced by by Bill Lee in the afternoon. He is not bad. Also Rick stacy is now on the 90's channel in the morning. I wished they would have left him on the 80's in the morning. I am sorry Mark Goodman is boring and sometimes cant understand him talks to low.


----------

